# air pumps locally



## ghettodreamz (Dec 6, 2006)

i know i can get airpumps online but im lookin for 1 locally so i can start my grow asap. any ideas? im lookin for an 8 outlet pump thanks to tha knowlege of ob1...hit up the forums


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 6, 2006)

Pet stores in the fish area should have them. Or, if you have an Aquarium store in your town, it should.

Good luck!


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2006)

8 outlet? ur gonna be payin some good money for that!!! gonna be a nice airpump tho! post up some pics of it workin when u get one!


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 8, 2006)

yup. the pet store should have some that size. but they will definetely be a chunk of change. 

i think 1 dual outlet is like 25 bucks over here. pain in the ***

but it will def. be a high quality nice pump thats fer sure


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 12, 2006)

ok fellas chek me out i just bought my pump and although its just a dual outlet it says it pushes up to 100 gallons... am i better off jus chekin ebay and getting a better 8 outlet and returning the pump i bought or jus working with what i have for just 4 plants. im still really confused on how air is measured coming out of the pump and how much air is neccesary for my girls.... thanks


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 12, 2006)

i think you should get the handle of that pump frist before you but a bigger one so that why when you do buy the bigger pump from ebay you will know something about using pumps


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 12, 2006)

im just wondering if that 100 gallons means 100 gallons.... im using 5 gallon bukets and u would think that it would be able to push 20 (20*5=100)... the pump did only cost 40 dollars but im still questionable about its power even for 4 plants. stoney, obey1 lemme kno wuts up thnks


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> im just wondering if that 100 gallons means 100 gallons.... im using 5 gallon bukets and u would think that it would be able to push 20 (20*5=100)... the pump did only cost 40 dollars but im still questionable about its power even for 4 plants. stoney, obey1 lemme kno wuts up thnks


 
In airpump worlds 100gallons means it is suitable for a 100gallon fish tank, which.. imho isn't enough for a dwc of 100gallons


----------

